# Royal Brunei - who's flown with them?



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

So - i'm looking for flights back to the UK in the summer for the family.

As far as direct flights go, *Royal Brunei* come up 8,000 AED cheaper than both Emirates and BA for the 4 of us lumped together.
10,000 all in on RB
18,000 all in on EK and BA

We're flying steerage.
Even if i take a free flight with Skywards miles, i'm still down on the deal.

Anything i need to know?
will we have to pedal?
Will there be chickens and goats in the aisles?
Is the most up to date entertainment re-runs of The Goode Life?

Sounds like a bargain to be had at this expensive time of year.

Mrs Vantage seems to think she 'deserves' Emirates.
I tend to work on a policy of "it is easier to achieve forgiveness than permission" so will be booking the cheap flightsa unless i hear horror stories!
need to keep an 8 yr old and 4yr old entertained..


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi

I've flown with them back to LHR a couple of times now and had no issues. 

Planes were clean, food was uk (as ok as airline food can be!), flights on time, service was good and had a mix of films to watch / games to play. 

Only downside was that luggage allowance is only 20kg. Oh, and you lose a whole day travelling on the LHR - DXB leg as you leave in the morning but don't get back till late evening here - I know its the time difference but feels like a long day!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

vantage said:


> I tend to work on a policy of "it is easier to achieve forgiveness than permission"


Haha classic !! How's that working out for you ? .. anyway sorry for the detour :focus:


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

saraswat said:


> Haha classic !! How's that working out for you ? .. anyway sorry for the detour :focus:



i'm still alive, and still married......
I have yet to put it to the ultimate test, though!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm going to subscribe to this thread because I've been looking for places to take my son on holiday this year and London came up as an option because of Royal Brunei. I did have the same questions though.

Do they have enough entertainment to keep a 6 year old glued to his seat the entire flight?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Flew with them once, planes slightly older but no worse than BA on the same route. Clean and toilets always kept very clean. Can't remember what entertainment or food was like but must've been good enough not to remember. No alcohol served but a mate that came out to visit was allowed to open a bottle of wine he had on him from duty free.

Given the various hassles I've had with Emirates over numerous flights and the amount you are saving, it's a no brainer. If it goes Pete, "but a random guy on the internet said it would be fine" should sort things out with the missus.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> If it goes Pete, "but a random guy on the internet said it would be fine" should sort things out with the missus.


Thanks, That's settled it. Will book tonight, once we complete the arm-wrestling required to agree dates.

I'm only flying one - way with them.
Coming back alone to the workcamp.

It would really p*ss her off if i came back business class on a different airline, wouldn't it?!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

vantage said:


> It would really p*ss her off if i came back business class on a different airline, wouldn't it?!


That would possibly qualify for the 'putting it to the ultimate test' category hehehe...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

vantage said:


> It would really p*ss her off if i came back business class on a different airline, wouldn't it?!


A wiseass man once said "I tend to work on a policy of 'it is easier to achieve forgiveness than permission'"

I'm sure this policy will come in handy for you.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> I'm going to subscribe to this thread because I've been looking for places to take my son on holiday this year and London came up as an option because of Royal Brunei. I did have the same questions though.
> 
> Do they have enough entertainment to keep a 6 year old glued to his seat the entire flight?


I can heartily recomend a company called Vagabond in Ireland.
VAGABOND
Run by a friend of mine (my best man) the tours are truly awesome.
Far superior to all 'bus tours'

With the money you save on a Royal Brunei flight, a budget airline hop over to Ireland is not expensive.

I'd also recomend a serious getaway from it all in Scotland. (lots to choose from)
My kids (2 and 6 at the time) absolutely LOVED a week in Orkney, covering loads of the islands. whit esand beaches, staggeringly old archaeology that you can actually get in about, cycle rides, and no TV for a week, and they didn't even notice.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Have not had good experience now with emirates last few flights. And after reading the hiring thread on here, I can see why..... They are hiring anyone and everyone who will agree to come and work for peanuts at the positions we interact with. This airline can not be any worse then emirates... so I say go for it.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Haven't used them myself but one of my friends comes out here on them at least once a year and he thinks its fine. No alcohol on board but they'll let you drink whatever you want to take on for personal consumption. 
Without checking the website I'm pretty sure that there's a night flight leaving DXB sometime around 2am which must get into London early morning.


----------



## Kiwi91 (Oct 28, 2012)

I have flown with them and its not bad. The service is good and cannot complain about the food. They use ex Singapore Airline 777's and seats have personal tvs. 
Alcohol shouldn't be an issue if you are saving money. Flights are on time as well, would recommend it.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have flown with them to the UK many times.

Had no issues at all.

I couldn't tell you what the food is like, as, putting me on a plane is like putting a child in a car seat. instant sleep. I am usually asleep before take off


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Similar experience to Kiwi91. Flights fine and food no better or worse than others. Definitely worth a look as often they had a good price advantage on the occasions I've used them.


----------



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

I have no idea but I am totally quoting you on the easier to achieve forgiveness bit, seems like you are not the only spouse who works this way! Good luck with the flight plans!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

I have used them just once, they were fine; the only advantage I see that EK has over them is variety in flight times. Brunei has the standard 2-3am red eye departure, while Emirates offers flights throughout the day.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

All booked! Thanks for the advice.
I am potentially 8,000 AED better off, which is more than enough to buy forgiveness should the experience go sour - which, by the sound of it, it wont!


----------



## zed_kid (Sep 25, 2012)

I’ve used them this January to go to Australia… I almost noosed myself, no alcohol, tvs are really small 4 hour layover in Brunei… saved 800aud though… not sure if I’ll fly with them again


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

zed_kid said:


> I’ve used them this January to go to Australia… I almost noosed myself, no alcohol, tvs are really small 4 hour layover in Brunei… saved 800aud though… not sure if I’ll fly with them again


OK, thanks. 
The benefit with the UK is that they offer Direct flights, unlike many of the cheaper airlines. Long Haul to Aus would make me a little more wary!
I'll put up with no TV for the money - a good book is all i need, but i just need to keep the kids quiet for 7 hours!
I'm sure we'll survive


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

vantage said:


> I can heartily recomend a company called Vagabond in Ireland.
> VAGABOND
> Run by a friend of mine (my best man) the tours are truly awesome.
> Far superior to all 'bus tours'
> ...


Holiday in Ireland? Last time i did that end of July it was cold and wet for most of the time - less than 19C at warmest part of day. Great place but could be a bit of shock to someone living in Dubai!!! Ditto Orkney!!! It would ahve to be Devon or Cornwal


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

blazeaway said:


> Holiday in Ireland? Last time i did that end of July it was cold and wet for most of the time - less than 19C at warmest part of day. Great place but could be a bit of shock to someone living in Dubai!!! Ditto Orkney!!! It would ahve to be Devon or Cornwal


...which are both rammed to the gunnels with lobster-pink tourists all summer.
Nothing worse than the South West in mid-summer!

At least Ireland and Scotland give you the wide open spaces without so many oiks on a day trip from London-village!


----------

